# Budget gravel grinder, multi-day bike?



## Bulette (Feb 27, 2013)

Any thoughts on the KHS Urban Extreme?

khsbicycles.com/bikes/2013-khs-models/urban-xtreme/

As a budget bike with drop bars, bar end shifters, disc breaks, and clearance for fairly wide tires, seems like just the ticket for a decent gravel grinder, long ride, light touring.

Anything I'm overlooking? My next steps up would be full on tourers, Salsa Vaya, or perhaps Kona Sutra. 

Unfortunately test rides for any of these bikes aren't available to me, so I'm having to judge on geo charts alone. My goals is achieve a bike that doesn't mind the loaded weight, but rides like a breeze without it...


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

The threaded headset with the bars much higher then the saddle would concern me. It does not look like you could even get the handlebar down to the level with the saddle.

I am also not a fan of bar end shifters. I think STI shifters are much better.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Check out this bike posted in the cyclocross section, much more suited for your describes use.

2012 Fuji Cross 2.0 Cyclocross Bike -


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it would do just fine for your purpose. I have a fargo which is similar. With the threaded stem, it should be easy to lower the bars. Personally I like bar ends especially with Shimano. The only thing I have heard that is a negative about micro shift is that they do not have a friction option. That said bar ends are indistructable and I have never had to use my Shimano shifters on friction. May be overkill.

On a gravel grinder, I would rather use this bike than a cyclocross bike. Either will work, just personal preference


----------



## Bulette (Feb 27, 2013)

@LC The threaded headset bothers me a bit as well, but at least it's 1 1/8. The paired fork having disc tabs and lowrider mounts is a bonus however.

@n00ky Certainly not a bad buy on a CX bike! The brifters, straight-blade carbon fork, the lowest gear of 36x28 are my sticking points unfortunately.

@Herbie I did not know Microshift were indexed.. kind of disappointing, I was interested in friction to save time and effort during tuneups/adjustments. 

I've considered building up something myself, it's just so easy to blow a budget doing it that way... Chances are I won't think twice about my choice once I'm in the saddle!


----------

